

How to prepare for technical interviews - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.wordpress.com/2012/11/25/how-to-prepare-for-technical-interviews/

======
brg
There are a number of programming books that I use to prepare for technical
interviews. These are

1\. Programming pearls, [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/0201657880)

2\. Effective C++, [http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Specific-Improve-Programs-
De...](http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Specific-Improve-Programs-
Designs/dp/0321334876)

3\. Programming Problems, [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Problems-Primer-
Technical-...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Problems-Primer-Technical-
Interview/dp/1475071965)

The reason for these texts is not because they are overtly insightful or well
written, it is because they have a large number of problems with completely
coded solutions. After working through these basics, programming interviews
are much more enjoyable.

------
kylemhill
At least for mid-level and higher positions, read the job description and know
enough about _every_ technology and concept they mention so that you could
give an introductory lightning talk on it, AND why/when that technology is
preferable over common alternatives A, B, and C.

